# Sixers workout Dajuan Wagner



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Interesting:

From the Courier Post Online 



> Former Camden High School star Dajuan Wagner had a workout with the 76ers recently at their practice facility at the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine.
> 
> The 6-foot-1, 195-pound Wagner is trying to work his way back into the NBA after battling knee injuries and colitis over his three-year career with the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I hope for him it works out, I think Allen Iverson would help improve his game a lot.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Ghost said:


> I hope for him it works out, I think Allen Iverson would help improve his game a lot.


I hope he'll come back as well, he has had a lot of bad luck and he definitely deserves a shot to get back in the league.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

He's a great guy and a very good player, I used to watch him light up scoreboards in high school. Great kid. He is also exactly not what the Sixers need right now.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> He's a great guy and a very good player, I used to watch him light up scoreboards in high school. Great kid. He is also exactly not what the Sixers need right now.


 I like Dajuan but hes dumb as a door knob, I continues to keep the wrong people around him. Hes turning out to be just like his uncle and father before him


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> I like Dajuan but hes dumb as a door knob, I continues to keep the wrong people around him. Hes turning out to be just like his uncle and father before him


I think from someone with your rank on this forum that is an appalling statement,you cannot tar another man because of his forefathers misdemeanours/crimes

Wagner has all the talent in the world and maybe now after being denied his rightful place in the NBA by injury,all his hard work and perserverance will be rewarded

If Billy does just one good thing before another wasted season starts then it should be to bring Dajaun into the team


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> I think from someone with your rank on this forum that is an appalling statement,you cannot tar another man because of his forefathers misdemeanours/crimes
> 
> Wagner has all the talent in the world and maybe now after being denied his rightful place in the NBA by injury,all his hard work and perserverance will be rewarded
> 
> If Billy does just one good thing before another wasted season starts then it should be to bring Dajaun into the team



Being that you are clearly knew here, you dont know what i know and how close to his family situation I am, so your comment is basically null and void.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I can't see how he'd be $16M cheaper than Willie Green. :angel:


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> Being that you are clearly knew here, you dont know what i know and how close to his family situation I am, so your comment is basically null and void.


sorry but that does`nt impress me at all,i know dajuan and his family very well and i dont consider because i live in the area that i automatically "know" him

we shall agree to disagree i think


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

I want some1 to sign Wagner,maybe the Hawks?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

If Dajuan Wagner is considered changing the "culture" of our franchise, I really, really, don't want Billy King to be "motivated" ever again. Just praise King. He does better when he feels good.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> sorry but that does`nt impress me at all,i know dajuan and his family very well and i dont consider because i live in the area that i automatically "know" him
> 
> we shall agree to disagree i think


 Im not here to impress or anything of the sort, I grew up with his father and his uncle and I know him, so as I said this wasnt some heresay, I still see him with the same terrible crowd and it doesnt and wont help his situation. Not once in my post did I say I lived in the area. If you knew his family in the manner you say you do, then you would know exactly what I am referring to


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dajuan Wagner, Willie Green, Louis Williams. Too many undersized combo guards.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

you know, he's probably better than green, and they could sign him for about 15 million less. this is great.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

sliccat said:


> you know, he's probably better than green, and they could sign him for about 15 million less. this is great.


How is he better than Green? He has not done anything on this level. To this point he has not made a impact in the NBA, offensively or defensively. I'm not talking up Willie Green but I think you guys are getting ahead of yourselves.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Mattjb34 said:


> How is he better than Green? He has not done anything on this level. To this point he has not made a impact in the NBA, offensively or defensively. I'm not talking up Willie Green but I think you guys are getting ahead of yourselves.


Dude have you ever seen dajuan whens he`s completly healthy,beraing in mind he`s never been ata ll fit whilst in the nba (bar parts of his rookie season)

Willie Green could`nt carry Dajuan`s luggage


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> Dude have you ever seen dajuan whens he`s completly healthy,beraing in mind he`s never been ata ll fit whilst in the nba (bar parts of his rookie season)
> 
> Willie Green could`nt carry Dajuan`s luggage


Yes I have seen him. He is a talented scorer but doesn't shoot for a good percentage and hasn't shown he can guard people on the NBA level. I never said he couldn't play, I'm just saying he hasn't proved anything on this level, healthy or not. Willie Green has shown that he deserves a spot in the rotation.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

How is Dajuan Wagner different from Louis Williams? Will his arrival stunt Williams' growth?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Mattjb34 said:


> Yes I have seen him. He is a talented scorer but doesn't shoot for a good percentage and hasn't shown he can guard people on the NBA level. I never said he couldn't play, I'm just saying he hasn't proved anything on this level, healthy or not. Willie Green has shown that he deserves a spot in the rotation.


How has green shown at nba level,he`s had a couple good performnces in iversons absence and thats it,he`s not a point guard and is undersized for a SG,you can only get away with being undersized etc if you are an explosive scorer(iverson) which wagner is,

Green is a very good defender but does`nt have the range,handles or skill set to make a major impact in the nba,he`s nothing more than a benchwarmer at best


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

You are dellusional. Green can handle the ball and has a decent stroke. Green might be undersized but he is still at least 3 inches taller than Wagner. I understand that Wagner is your boy but don't let that cloud your judgement. I'm not saying Green is a star, but neither is Wagner.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

im far from dellusional actually

Who was the storied phenom coming into the league and who was a 2nd round afterthought ??

Wagner has the talent and ability to become a star,green will never be anything more than he is now,thats the difference

Simple facts are if Wagner gets his shizit together he could be the best pickup of the season,green is just lucky that billy king likes his defensive qualitys because i did`nt see a swarm of teams looking to give him nearly 20 mill before he blew his knee out


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Green has shown more in the NBA than Dajuan Wagner, and I'm not a Willie Green fan. In a lot of ways they're the same, low shooting percentage, small two guards, who don't have the best handle. Willie Green is a better defender and can actually dribble with his left hand. Dajuan has no left.

People don't bank on pre-pro hype, if the player hasn't panned out that hype was fiction. And from the time he played, Wagner showed that he's an average NBA player at best.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Dejuan Wagner has potential.

Potential= Nothing. 

Do something w/ the potential, Dejuan has not. Willie Green went from a second round "afterthought" to a contributor on a NBA team. Dejuan can not say that. No1 is saying that Willie Green is a star.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> How is Dajuan Wagner different from Louis Williams? Will his arrival stunt Williams' growth?


I think everyone should come to the conclusion that Louis Williams will not be making any impact with the 6ers and will prob be out of the league in a year or two. He may find his way into the Euro league, the CFL maybe.. or is that the CBA? - my bad. But he's not an NBA calibur guard.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The embrassment of your post is insulting (no offense though): Manu Ginobili (He's an All-star now) Gilbert Arenas (If the Wizards get some Defense in.....DAYMN) Plus, many more who fell to the 2nd round because they weren't "proven". Louis Williams reminds me alot of Allen Iverson. Whether he becomes an Allen Iverson is a whole another thing. But Louis Williams's athletic ability and lack of fear, will take him very far. He's more developed then Allen Iverson in terms of playing as a team-leader. Case in point: before declearing for the NBA, he averaged 5.7 APG throughout his entire career. This by the way, mainly playing as a undersized 6-2 guard. Cut the kid some slack, it's not HIS fault he was picked at #45. I guess we can say Arenas and Ginobili were busts? Nope, they just weren't proven yet.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Willie Green's defensive qualities? He brings alot more to the table then good defense. Need I remind you, Aaron Mckie was a 6'5, 6'6 SG, that shot the lights out of the gym. (Couldn't quite ever be a starter, but was talented) He won sixth man of the year in 2001 and really had a solid career. Can Willie Green become an Aaron Mckie? I think he can become even better then that. Because before his knee injury. He didn't score, purely on shooting (actually he had one of the worst outside shots I've seen, ALA Wade). He was able to penertrate using that big 6'4 body of his on smaller 2 guards. I see Willie Green, doing what Aaron Mckie did. He came off the bench, he played steller defense and he scored the ball better then anyone else. 


Jim O'Brien said, Allen Iverson and Willie Green could not work together. Far from the truth, Willie Green has shown an ability to be able to penertrate with or without the basketball. And with his improved jumper, he'll prove to be more then a compliment to AI. As far as Allen Iverson goes, I think he can develop both Willie Green and Louis Williams to be better players. Potential starters? Eh, come back in a year or two. But for now, we've got young combo guards on the rise. IMO though, that's just how I see it. Just like how most people saw Sammy D, now look at him lol.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Willie Green's defensive qualities? He brings alot more to the table then good defense. Need I remind you, Aaron Mckie was a 6'5, 6'6 SG, that shot the lights out of the gym. (Couldn't quite ever be a starter, but was talented) He won sixth man of the year in 2001 and really had a solid career. Can Willie Green become an Aaron Mckie? I think he can become even better then that. Because before his knee injury. He didn't score, purely on shooting (actually he had one of the worst outside shots I've seen, ALA Wade). He was able to penertrate using that big 6'4 body of his on smaller 2 guards. I see Willie Green, doing what Aaron Mckie did. He came off the bench, he played steller defense and he scored the ball better then anyone else.
> 
> 
> Jim O'Brien said, Allen Iverson and Willie Green could not work together. Far from the truth, Willie Green has shown an ability to be able to penertrate with or without the basketball. And with his improved jumper, he'll prove to be more then a compliment to AI. As far as Allen Iverson goes, I think he can develop both Willie Green and Louis Williams to be better players. Potential starters? Eh, come back in a year or two. But for now, we've got young combo guards on the rise. IMO though, that's just how I see it. *Just like how most people saw Sammy D, now look at him lol*.




Im one of the "PLEASE KEEP SAMMY PEOPLE"..............and last year he just pissed me off.......He better do better this year


----------

